# Tending to chickens while pregnant?



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Anyone have any suggestions/concerns on what limitations there may be caring for chickens while expecting?? 

I'm not pregnant at the moment, just thinking ahead to the possible near future.........


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Not that I can think of. But then again I still did everything I normally did during all of my pregnancies, even sling'n 50lb pags of feed.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Watch breathing in the airbourne dried poo, when cleaning the coop or just messing around in there. There is a disease called hystoplasmosis encapsulated that is from the poo. It is breathed in and forms a hystoplasmosis. It then becomes encapsulated in mucus, and travels around the body until it finds somewhere that it stays. It won't cause a problem unless you are given a steriod, because the steriod breaks the mucus capsule off of it, and it can cause a really nasty infection where ever it is. This is a very juvenile explanation of this, but you can Google it. I was told this by an eye doctor, who asked me if I had birds, or chickens, because he could see it floating encapsuled in my eyes. Iccckkkkyyy!!! So if you get preggers, be sure to wear a mask in the coop. It will freak the flockers out, though!!!


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks! My sweet neighbor has offered to clean my coop if needed. I knew of the risks of toxoplasmosis associated with cat poo, so the histoplasmosis with birds makes sense. 
I won't be the first to carry and take care of chickens. Just seeing what extra precautions might be needed.


----------

